# Sum neng wing chun



## RomanMans (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello.
Soon i will started wing chun with sum nung wing chun (sifu tom wong) but i need help.
What is the difference with other schools ? (Wsl ving tsun,modified wing chun etc)
Tom wong is a good teacher ?
And is it the right choice?
--
Thanks


----------

